# Heath Ledger ist tot



## CelticBastard (23. Januar 2008)

Seine Rolle als schwuler Cowboy im Western "Brokeback Mountain" machte Heath Ledger zum Star. Jetzt ist der 28-jährige Schauspieler tot in seiner Wohnung in New York aufgefunden worden - neben seinem Bett entdeckte die Polizei Tabletten.

R.I.P.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (23. Januar 2008)

In allen drei Foren in die ich heite schon reingeguckt habe war das die erste Meldung die ich irgendwo gefunden habe. Schon irgendwie krass.

Aber ich find's sehr schade, mochte ihn sehr gern -> Ritter aus Leidenschaft


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Hui, hmm joar.... passiert, und nu?


----------



## LittleFay (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hui, hmm joar.... passiert, und nu?


 Schon so abgestumpft?

Ich finde es bei jedem Menschen, der stirbt, traurig.
Heath Ledger mochte ich als Schauspieler immer sehr gerne. Er war jung, stand voll im Leben...

Ich finde es sehr heftig und war geschockt, als ich die Nachricht gelesen hab.
Genauso geschockt, wie wenn ich im Fernsehen einen Menschen sehe, der nach einem Terroranschlag gestorben ist.

Menschenleben sind Menschenleben.


----------



## Qonix (23. Januar 2008)

Also  Ritter aus Leidenschaft war wirklich gut aber naja ein schwuler Cowboy.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja was solls. Es gibt ja immer genug Nachschub aus den 3. Weltländern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (23. Januar 2008)

> Schon so abgestumpft?
> 
> Ich finde es bei jedem Menschen, der stirbt, traurig.
> Heath Ledger mochte ich als Schauspieler immer sehr gerne. Er war jung, stand voll im Leben...
> ...



Ja musste nicht gleich hier einen auf Mutter teresa machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2008)

Schade, hätte sicher noch ein paar nette Filme gedreht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Schon so abgestumpft?
> 
> Ich finde es bei jedem Menschen, der stirbt, traurig.
> Heath Ledger mochte ich als Schauspieler immer sehr gerne. Er war jung, stand voll im Leben...
> ...



Entschuldige bitte, dass ich angesichts dieser Welt, in der wir ja nunmal leben, keine Miene verziehe, wenn ein Mensch stirbt, den ich nicht kenne.

Es geht mir, ehrlich gesagt, am Arsch vorbei. 

Tut mir leid, ist aber so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2008)

Bitte hier jetzt keinen Flamewar starten, ob es jemanden nun berührt oder nicht ist wirklich allein seine Sache.


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Ich empfinde das gleiche wie beim Tod von Prinzessin Diana: Nix!



> Entschuldige bitte, dass ich angesichts dieser Welt, in der wir ja nunmal leben, keine Miene verziehe, wenn ein Mensch stirbt, den ich nicht kenne.
> 
> Es geht mir, ehrlich gesagt, am Arsch vorbei.



Ich schliesse mich dem an!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das gleiche wie beim Tod von Prinzessin Diana: Nix!



*Hand reich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaPhan (23. Januar 2008)

Schade das viele schon dermaßen abgestumpft sind.

Sauer macht mich eigentlich nur, das flache schreiben:
"Und jetzt"  "Interessiert mich nicht"  "geht mir am Arsch vorbei".
Toll das es Euch egal ist, wir sind halt betroffen.

Was macht Ihr dann in dem Threat ??
Beiträge sammeln ??
Bestätigung holen ??

Schwach, nur schwach.

zum Thema, 
Sehr schade um Ihm. Hat meiner Meinung gute Filme gemacht.
Einer der besten ( Batman ) kommt jetzt ins Kino, leider wird Er 
den Erfolg nicht miterleben.

Mehr noch finde ich es schlimm, daß jetzt seine 2 Jährige Tochter 
ohne Vater aufwächst.

R.I.P.

ShaP


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Es ist schade das er eine Tochter hinterlässt, aber sag mal: Muss ich, nur weil ein Schauspieler gestorben ist, jetzt rumheulen? Jeden Tag sterben Tausende von Menschen und jetzt soll man rumheulen, weil 1 ( in Worten Einer ) gestorben ist?


----------



## Pomela (23. Januar 2008)

hm... ein Forum ist dazu da, um Meinungen zu äussern und zu diskutieren, ebenso wie bei Problemen zu helfen oder einfach mal nur zu plaudern... Einen gestorbenen Schauspieler ordne ich in "Plauderei"...

Und nun mein "Senf": Ich habe keinen dieser Filme gesehn, von dem Cowboyfilm habe ich gehört (der war wohl nominiert oder hat einen Oscar gewonnen). Den Schauspieler kenne ich nicht... wie sagte jemand: "geht mir am Arsch vorbei"... ich schliesse mich dem an.


----------



## ShaPhan (23. Januar 2008)

Paßt.

Kann man eigentlich schliesen.


----------



## Monyesak (23. Januar 2008)

najo passiert eben, trotzdem schade


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, dass ich angesichts dieser Welt, in der wir ja nunmal leben, keine Miene verziehe, wenn ein Mensch stirbt, den ich nicht kenne.
> 
> Es geht mir, ehrlich gesagt, am Arsch vorbei.
> 
> ...



Du sagst es.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (23. Januar 2008)

Er war ein guter Schauspieler, möge er in Frieden ruhen.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

@ShaPhan: Wenn du diesen Thread willst, in dem NUR "Geheult" wird, dann wende dich an die Fanseite dieses Schauspielers.
Du erwartest doch nicht wirklich, dass jetzt alle eine Trauerminute halten, weil so ein Typ tot ist. Klar, ist schade, aber genauso kann man sagen: "Hey, da ist schon wieder ein schwarzes Kind an Unterernährung gestorben, lass uns trauern." oder "Schonwieder ein Terroranschlag, los, Schweigeminute."

Würde es so sein, wäre man auf dieser Welt nurnoch am (auf gut deutsch) _Fresse halten_.

Wie es Pomela schon gesagt hat, dies ist ein Forum. Guck dir nochmal die Definition von einem Forum an. Dort wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich das Wort _Meinungsaustausch_ finden. Und dann guckst du nach der Definition dieses Wortes. Bingo! Du hast es.


@Tikume: Das hier ist noch lange kein Flamewar.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, dass ich angesichts dieser Welt, in der wir ja nunmal leben, keine Miene verziehe, wenn ein Mensch stirbt, den ich nicht kenne.
> 
> Es geht mir, ehrlich gesagt, am Arsch vorbei.
> 
> ...



Hart ausgedrückt, entspricht aber Meinung. Ok. Er war vielleicht ein guter Schauspieler, schade um den Verlust. Aber jetzt um einen speziellen Menschen trauern? Das kann man auch in Fanforen machen.


----------



## ShaPhan (23. Januar 2008)

Mist verlesen.

Dachte es geht um Heath Ledger.
Geht ja um jeden Toten auf der Welt.

Mein Fehler.

Und Nein, ich will nicht heulen, darf man sich dann trotzdem nicht mit 
denen unterhalten die so denken ??
Seine MEINUNG austauschen ??

Egal, was solls.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn du dich mit jemanden unterhalten willst, der genauso denkt, ist es kein Meinungsaustausch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Und Nein, ich will nicht heulen, darf man sich dann trotzdem nicht mit
> denen unterhalten die so denken ??
> Seine MEINUNG austauschen ??



Niemand hindert dich daran. Nur wer seine Meinung sagt, muss auch mit den Meinungen auskommen, weil sonst wäre es kein Meinungsaustausch, siehe BuffeD.




VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit jemanden unterhalten willst, der genauso denkt, ist es kein Meinungsaustausch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (23. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, einige von euch haben einfach nicht die Reife, mit dem Tod umzugehen.
Wie kann man sagen, dass einem der Tod eines Menschen am Arsch vorbei geht? Egal, wer es war.

*kopschüttel*

Das hat auch nichts mit Meinungsaustausch zu tun. 

Der Thread kann wirklich zu. Die Foren-Community ist manchmal für'n Arsch.

Edit: Um's "rumheulen" geht's übrigens nicht. Wer das nicht verstanden hat, tut mir leid.

Tolle Menschheit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CelticBastard (23. Januar 2008)

ich finde es extrem schade das er gestorben ist, er war echt talentiert schaut man sich The Patriot, Ritter aus Leidenschaft oder den demnächst anlaufenden Batman Film The Dark Knight Klick an weiß man das es ein großer verlust für die filmindustrie ist.
Und was manche leute vom stapel lassen ist echt die höhe! mensch ist mensch und toten sollte man schon respektieren wer das nicht kann tut mir ehrlich gesagt leid.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Ich glaube, einige von euch haben einfach nicht die Reife, mit dem Tod umzugehen.
> Wie kann man sagen, dass einem der Tod eines Menschen am Arsch vorbei geht? Egal, wer es war.
> 
> *kopschüttel*
> ...


Was meinst du wieviele Menschen jeden Tag sterben?
Selbst du wirst nicht an jeden Toten einen Gedanken verschwenden können.
Außerdem wird doch nur um die Stars so ein Trara gemacht,
aber die 1000 Menschen die auch gestern gestorben sind, werden ausgelassen;
wenn dann richtig, und da richtig nicht geht, weil man sein Leben lang trauern müsste,
lieber gar nicht!


----------



## Moeglich (23. Januar 2008)

Danke Lurock, sowas wollte ich eben auch schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieviele Menschen jeden Tag sterben?
> Selbst du wirst nicht an jeden Toten einen Gedanken verschwenden können.
> Außerdem wird doch nur um die Stars so ein Trara gemacht,
> aber die 1000 Menschen die auch gestern gestorben sind, werden ausgelassen;
> ...


/sign

Und ausserdem hat er kurz vor seinem Tod einen Spruch losgelassen für das man ihn eigentlich hassen sollte: "Nun kann ich getrost sterben, da ich in meiner Tochter weiterleben werden".

Na super. Aber die Tochter darf jetzt ohne Vater aufwachsen und wenn sie älter ist und sich Gedanken darüber machen kann, wird sie vieleicht in ein schwarzes Loch stürtzen. 
Ich finde, nach dem was man immer so liest, sollte man den Stars langsam verbieten Kinder zu zeugen oder zu adoptieren, da die sowieso alle durchdrehen.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieviele Menschen jeden Tag sterben?
> Selbst du wirst nicht an jeden Toten einen Gedanken verschwenden können.
> Außerdem wird doch nur um die Stars so ein Trara gemacht,
> aber die 1000 Menschen die auch gestern gestorben sind, werden ausgelassen;
> ...



Voll und ganz meine Meinung. Täglich sterben tausende Menschen. Aber wenn *ein* Star stirbt, wird sofort ein riesen Wind drum gemacht.


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2008)

Also nochmal: Wenn Ihr diskutieren wollt dann halbwegs sachlich.

Meine Meinung:
Damit der Tod eines Menschen einem Nahe geht braucht man auch eine gewisse Beziehung zu diesem. Das kann natürlich geschehen indem man sich reinfühlt, oder indem es jemand war den man kannte (oder im Falle einer bekannten Person auch glaubte zu kennen).
Nicht jeder einzelne Tod eines Menschen geht uns nahe. Wer das gegenteil behauptet lügt. Jeden Tag sterben jede Menge Menschen und würde uns jeder Tod nahe gehen könnten wir nicht mehr leben.

Wenn es also mehr oder minder egal ist ob Heath Ledger gestorben ist, so ist das normal und zeugt sicher nicht von Gefühlskälte. Umgekehrt ist es auch nachvollziehbar wenn jemand der ihn als Schauspieler mochte oder sich in die Situation seiner Familie versetzt das Ganze anders sieht.
Wenn ihr euch auf eure Position versteift wird das nie was.

Wir können von Glück reden dass es "nur" ein Schauspieler war. Richtig haarig wird es wenn jemand über den Tod eines Gildenkollegen oder Angehörigen in einem Forum sprechen will. Hier kann ich persönlich einfach nur sagen: Das gehört nicht in so ein Forum. Denn man muss in einem Forum auch imemr damit rechnen dass Leute etwas anderes sagen, als das man hören will.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Ich glaube, einige von euch haben einfach nicht die Reife, mit dem Tod umzugehen.
> Wie kann man sagen, dass einem der Tod eines Menschen am Arsch vorbei geht? Egal, wer es war.
> 
> *kopschüttel*
> ...



1. Was hat das mit Reife zu tun? Wir scheinen einfach "abgehärtet" zu sein. 
2. Ich sage auch, wenn man mich fragt, das mir die afrikanischen Kinder am Arsch vorbei gehen. Ich habe einfach nicht die Zeit, an jeden zu denken, dem es gerade schlecht geht, oder der stirbt. Ich habe meine eigenen Probleme.
3. Allerdings, das ist Meinungsaustausch, was denkst du, was wir hier gerade machen?
4. Ach, soll der Thread jetzt zu, weil jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist? Oder weil er nicht so denkt, wie du? Dann müsste hier wohl jeder Thread geschlossen werden, wenn alle so denken.
5. Wir haben auch nicht gesagt, dass ihr rumheult. Ihr macht nur so ein großes Tara um den Typen.

Und der Finale letzte Punkt: (Hier führe ich nun meinen allseits beliebten Satz an) Die Menschheit ist Abschaum.


----------



## LittleFay (23. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was meinst du wieviele Menschen jeden Tag sterben?
> Selbst du wirst nicht an jeden Toten einen Gedanken verschwenden können.
> Außerdem wird doch nur um die Stars so ein Trara gemacht,
> aber die 1000 Menschen die auch gestern gestorben sind, werden ausgelassen;
> ...


 Hast du gelesen, was ich in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben hab? Anscheinend nicht.


----------



## LittleFay (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 1. Was hat das mit Reife zu tun? Wir scheinen einfach "abgehärtet" zu sein.


 Eher ignorant.


> 2. Ich sage auch, wenn man mich fragt, das mir die afrikanischen Kinder am Arsch vorbei gehen. Ich habe einfach nicht die Zeit, an jeden zu denken, dem es gerade schlecht geht, oder der stirbt. Ich habe meine eigenen Probleme.


 Und deshalb geht die Menschheit den Bach runter.


> 3. Allerdings, das ist Meinungsaustausch, was denkst du, was wir hier gerade machen?


 Es ist eine Meinung, sich mies über die zu äußern, die die Sache traurig finden?


> 4. Ach, soll der Thread jetzt zu, weil jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist? Oder weil er nicht so denkt, wie du? Dann müsste hier wohl jeder Thread geschlossen werden, wenn alle so denken.


 Nein, deswegen soll er nicht zu. Er soll zu, weil diese Community anscheinend nicht der richtige Ort dafür ist, über dieses Thema zu sprechen. Man kann auch sachlich anderer Meinung sein. Tikume hat es sehr schön beschrieben. Andere Meinung als meine - und trotzdem finde ich den Post gut.


> 5. Wir haben auch nicht gesagt, dass ihr rumheult. Ihr macht nur so ein großes Tara um den Typen.


 Doch, das wurde geschrieben.


> Und der Finale letzte Punkt: (Hier führe ich nun meinen allseits beliebten Satz an) Die Menschheit ist Abschaum.


 Dass man sich damit abfindet, ist sehr traurig. Ich tu das nicht. Außerdem "schöne" Ausrede für allgemeine Ignoranz.


Ich möchte mich hier mit niemandem streiten. Aber anlässlich eines so ernsten Themas könntet ihr euch schon etwas angemessener verhalten (wieder Beispiel Tikume). Und wenn man nichts besseres zu sagen hat als "Geht mir am Arsch vorbei", dann braucht man auch gar nichts zu schreiben - so eine Aussage hat absolut nichts mit Meinungsaustausch zu tun.


Die meisten hier sind noch sehr jung, und reagieren irgendwie nur völlig "cool" auf das Thema. Dazu noch ein "lockerer" Spruch. Das passt nicht. 

Erlebt mal selber den Tod in eurer engeren Umgebung. Wenn ihr nicht völlig gefühlstot sein, dann wird euch jeder Tod zum Nachdenken bringen.

Ob nun ein "Star", ein namenloses Kind in Afrika oder sonstwer - mich bringt jeder Tod zum Nachdenken und erinnert mich daran, dass es jeden treffen kann.

Wer sich damit nicht auseinandersetzen will, der braucht hier nicht zu posten. Wer hier postet, setzt sich ja irgendwo auch damit auseinander und ganz "am Arsch vorbei" geht es einem anscheinend doch nicht.

Das war mein letzter Post dazu, da viele das, was ich geschrieben habe, sowieso nicht verstehen werden.

An den Rest: Lasst es lieber, hier ist nicht der richtige Ort für ernste Themen.

Und als Abschluss nochmal: Ihr braucht mich jetzt nicht zu flamen oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin auch nicht sauer, es ist alles ok. Über Belangloses kann man mit euch ja schön schreiben und das ist auch ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Dann sag ich auchmal etwas abschließendes.

Es sind schon so viele aus meiner Verwandschaft gestorben, dass mir es inzwischen "nichts mehr ausmacht". Klar, Trauer ist da, aber du kannst nicht erwarten, dass ich diese Trauer bei einem Schauspieler fühle.

Für mich ist der Tot der "Preis" des Lebens. Und da das Leben für mich sinnlos ist, ist auch der Tot für mich sinnlos. Aber das ist wieder was anderes...

Winke, winke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> Seine Rolle als schwuler Cowboy im Western "Brokeback Mountain" machte Heath Ledger zum Star. Jetzt ist der 28-jährige Schauspieler tot in seiner Wohnung in New York aufgefunden worden - neben seinem Bett entdeckte die Polizei Tabletten.
> 
> R.I.P.
> 
> ...




RIP ;(

aber passiert leider und man kann ix machen ;( also versuchen zu vergesen


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Januar 2008)

Wieso muss sowas eigentlich immer in Grundsatz"diskussionen" ausarten in denen jeder seine festgefahrene Meinung präsentieren muss?

Mich berührt der Tod Heath Ledgers nicht besonders aber ich drück deswegen nicht jedem meine egoistische Meinung aufs Auge. Wieso kann man nicht einfach nur mal die Klappe halten wenn man nichts vernünftiges zu sagen hat? Und wieso mach ich gerade das gleiche?



> Außerdem wird doch nur um die Stars so ein Trara gemacht,
> aber die 1000 Menschen die auch gestern gestorben sind, werden ausgelassen;
> wenn dann richtig, und da richtig nicht geht, weil man sein Leben lang trauern müsste,
> lieber gar nicht!



Hach, ich liebe solche Aussagen. Wenn dann richtig. Ich selber kann die Welt nicht ändern, also versuch ichs gar nicht erst. Wie bei dem "Licht aus" Thread. Hoffentlich sterben wir bald aus.


----------



## LMay (23. Januar 2008)

Ich bin ziemlich schockiert gewesen, als ich es heute Morgen gehört habe.
Er war ein toller Schauspieler, der mich zum Weinen/Lachen/Nachdenken gebracht hatte und nun ist er mit 28 Jahren tot....es ist einfach traurig.

Und außerdem hat sein Tod ja nun gar nix mit den armen Menschen in den Entwicklungsländern zu tun! Ich hoffe einmal, dass man sich darüber, dass man um die Welt im Allgemeinem auch nachdenken sollte, erst gar nicht unterhalten muss.
Und wenn ich hier lesen muss: "Die 3. Welt-Kinder" gehen mir auch am Arsch vorbei, krieg ich das kalte Kotzen! Solche "es ist halt so und wird immer so bleiben"-Leute wie du sind doch echt das Allerletzte!!! Ich kann das gar nicht glauben, dass du so etwas von dir sagen kannst. Wie schlecht muss man sein?

So, das musste raus!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Ja ich bin ein Arschloch und absolut Ignorant.

Und?


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

tja- das ist eine relativ unspektakuläre meldung..

hätte ihm sagen können das dass die spätfolgen sind wenn man den mut hat in america einen schwulen cowboy zu spielen.

aber auf mich hört ja mal wieder keiner. so far...


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. Januar 2008)

SCHRECKLICH, besonders weil er einer meiner lieblingsschauspieler war, da Ritter aus Leidenschaft, ein echt genialer Film ist. Es ist wirklich traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und besonders die ausdrücke ist doch egal sind wirklich fehl am platz....


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich schockiert gewesen, als ich es heute Morgen gehört habe.
> Er war ein toller Schauspieler, der mich zum Weinen/Lachen/Nachdenken gebracht hatte und nun ist er mit 28 Jahren tot....es ist einfach traurig.
> 
> Und außerdem hat sein Tod ja nun gar nix mit den armen Menschen in den Entwicklungsländern zu tun! Ich hoffe einmal, dass man sich darüber, dass man um die Welt im Allgemeinem auch nachdenken sollte, erst gar nicht unterhalten muss.
> ...



die welt ist beschissen und wenn man pech hat und halt so ein 3.welt kind wird kann man sich selber fast die kugel geben. man hilft aber es bringt nedma wirklich was .. wiso zur schule schicken wenn die da sich um die tiere ect kümmern müssten ... hauptsache bildung und ein handy .. sowas brauchen die ned .. gutes wasser und ärtzte  .. arbeit ect 

aber ehrlich gesagt gehen die mir auch am arsch vorbei .. klar kann ich 500euro spenden aber das ist mein geld für das ich arbeiten muss und das schenk ich ned einfach jemandem besonders nicht jemanden den ich ned kenne


----------



## ShaPhan (23. Januar 2008)

Ist das so ein Problem für Euch, daß wir uns über Ihn unterhalten wollen ??

Und ich dummer Mensch dachte das Forum ist für alle da.


----------



## Thrawns (23. Januar 2008)

C'est la vie. Irgendwie.

Schade trotzdem.


----------



## Licanin (23. Januar 2008)

Ich sags mal so: Es gab, es gibt und es wird immer Arme und Reiche Leute geben! Ich krieg die Kretze wenn ich jedesmal hören muss, machen wir die Welt besser, Spenden hier, Spenden da und trotzdem ändert sich nichts! Und wenn man dann mal sagt, das sei alles sche***e, dann kommen die Herren mit den Moralapostel-Sandalen und labern auf einen ein, wie böse man sei und das man ein Nazi ist usw.


Ich lebe mit der "Leckt mich am ..... " Einstellung, und die hat mich bis jetzt am weitesten gebracht!


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> ....blablub.....
> Ich möchte mich hier mit niemandem streiten. Aber anlässlich eines so ernsten Themas könntet ihr euch schon etwas angemessener verhalten (wieder Beispiel Tikume). Und wenn man nichts besseres zu sagen hat als "Geht mir am Arsch vorbei", dann braucht man auch gar nichts zu schreiben - so eine Aussage hat absolut nichts mit Meinungsaustausch zu tun.
> Die meisten hier sind noch sehr jung, und reagieren irgendwie nur völlig "cool" auf das Thema. Dazu noch ein "lockerer" Spruch. Das passt nicht.
> 
> ...


Tut mir ja Leid, dass ich das Thema nochmal aufgreife, aber du nennst andere arrogant? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1.Ich hab selber schon "den Tod in meiner näheren Umgebung" erlebt. Und das hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht.

2. Dich bringt sicher nicht "jeder Tod zum Nachdenken", kannst du dir überhaupt vorstellen wieviele Menschen in einer Woche sterben? Verschwende an jeden Toten einen Gedanken und du wirst den Rest deines kurzen Lebens damit verbringen, wenn das überhaupt gehen sollte....

3. Ich habe keine derartige Redewendung benutzt, aber als Antwort auf meinen
letzten Post deutest du nur auf deinen "ersten Post". Da dort aber nichts steht,
was auch im entferntesten als Antwort, geschweige denn, als Argument oder Kritik
durch gehen könnte, entnehme ich deiner Einstellung, dass dir die Argumente ausgegangen sind.

Des weiteren finde ich es von dir überaus arrogant, zu behaupten, dass dies nicht der Ort für richtige Themen wären, nur weil andere Leute nicht deiner Meinung sind, sondern realistisch denken und vorallendingen die Wahrheit schreiben, denn dass du sicher nicht über jeden Tod nachdenken kannst,
habe ich ja schon in Punkt 2 geäußert.

So, das musste raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

ist irgendjemand von euch hobby-nekromant? baut ihn doch wieder zusammen.

für fans von ihm:
schade, schlechte sache

für normale leute:
ey, die Wagner ofenpizza gibts diese woche bei neukauf im sonderangebot.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ist irgendjemand von euch hobby-nekromant? baut ihn doch wieder zusammen.
> 
> für fans von ihm:
> schade, schlechte sache
> ...




Utttz!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   *losrenn*


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

R.I.P.

Mehr sage ich dazu nicht, weil sonst werde ich auch als abgestumpft bezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aêdil (23. Januar 2008)

Er hat wirklich gut gespielt, ich respektiere seine Leistungen; und ich bedauere sehr, dass so etwas passiert ist.
Eigentlich müsste man doch meinen, wenn man von einem Selbstmord ausgeht, dass diese Leute doch alles haben....Geld, Ruhm...
Was treibt sie dann zu so einer verzweifelten Tat?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Es gibt Leute, die kommen mit dem Ruhm/Druck nicht klar.


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

zum beispiel ich.

ich probiere mich ständig selbst zu töten. aber am ende lande ich immer stockbesoffen im buffed forum und tippe meine komplette nichtigkeit zu themen wie diesem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (23. Januar 2008)

*sigh*
Ich wollte zwar nichts mehr schreiben, weil es eh nicht mehr ums Thema geht...


Lurock schrieb:


> Tut mir ja Leid, dass ich das Thema nochmal aufgreife, aber du nennst andere arrogant?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Das habe ich nicht getan.



> 2. Dich bringt sicher nicht "jeder Tod zum Nachdenken", kannst du dir überhaupt vorstellen wieviele Menschen in einer Woche sterben? Verschwende an jeden Toten einen Gedanken und du wirst den Rest deines kurzen Lebens damit verbringen, wenn das überhaupt gehen sollte....


 Jeder Tod, den ich *mitbekomme*. Das ist ein kleiner Unterschied. Natürlich denke ich nicht jede Minute an die Menschen, die sterben. Aber du verdrehst einem die Worte ja auch im Munde...



> 3. Ich habe keine derartige Redewendung benutzt, aber als Antwort auf meinen
> letzten Post deutest du nur auf deinen "ersten Post". Da dort aber nichts steht,
> was auch im entferntesten als Antwort, geschweige denn, als Argument oder Kritik
> durch gehen könnte, entnehme ich deiner Einstellung, dass dir die Argumente ausgegangen sind.


 Argumente? Was hat das Ganze mit Argumenten zu tun? Mein Gott, ich rede hier über meine Gefühle! Das ist was ganz anderes!
Was du mit der Redewendung meinst, weiß ich nicht, da ich dich bis auf den Hinweis auf meinen ersten Post in diesem Thread nicht angesprochen habe.
Ja, ich deute auf meinen ersten Post. Grund: Du schreibst:
_"Was meinst du wieviele Menschen jeden Tag sterben?
Selbst du wirst nicht an jeden Toten einen Gedanken verschwenden können.
Außerdem wird doch nur um die Stars so ein Trara gemacht,
aber die 1000 Menschen die auch gestern gestorben sind, werden ausgelassen;
wenn dann richtig, und da richtig nicht geht, weil man sein Leben lang trauern müsste,
lieber gar nicht!"_
-> In meinem ersten Post steht, dass ich bei jedem Menschen, der stirbt, traurig bin. Das sagt für mich genug zu dem Post von dir. Wenn du es nicht verstehst, kann ich auch nichts dafür.


> Des weiteren finde ich es von dir überaus arrogant, zu behaupten, dass dies nicht der Ort für richtige Themen wären, nur weil andere Leute nicht deiner Meinung sind, sondern realistisch denken und vorallendingen die Wahrheit schreiben, denn dass du sicher nicht über jeden Tod nachdenken kannst,
> habe ich ja schon in Punkt 2 geäußert.
> 
> So, das musste raus...
> ...


 Siehst du, du bist der, der andere als arrogant bezeichnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grundsätzlich ist das Letzte aber sehr sehr naiv von dir gedacht und genau der Punkt, den ich meine: Dass dies nicht der richtige Ort ist. Denn diese letzte Aussage zeigt mir, dass du mich wirklich nicht verstanden hast!
Dass die ganze Sache nichts mit "Meinung" oder "Argumenten" zu tun hat, habe ich ja schon geschrieben.

Kinners, es geht hier um Gefühle, nicht um einen rationalen Meinungsaustauch. Jetzt verstanden, was ich will? Nein? Dann nutze ich nun wirklich das Wörtchen "Arroganz". Denn so auf die Gefühle anderer zu schimpfen und auf sie mit "realistisch denken" und "Wahrheit" zu reagieren, ist eben das.

Die Wahrheit, mein Lieber, sieht eben jeder anders. Und bei Gefühlen gibt es keine Wahrheit.

Lasst mich doch traurig sein. Mein Gott. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich hier dafür, dass man nicht so gefühlskalt ist, auch noch rechtfertigen muss.


Schlaft gut.


----------



## Thront (23. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> für fans von ihm:
> schade, schlechte sache




war doch garnich böse


----------



## Noxiel (24. Januar 2008)

Das, liebe Little Fay, liegt momentan daran, dass in der Gesellschaft und beim Buffed.de-Forum im Besonderen, soziales Mitgefühl und Pietät nicht als cool oder lässig angesehen wird.

Nein, je schnoddriger geantwortet und abgehärteter die eigene Gefühlswelt vermittelt wird, umso mehr steigt man im Ansehen der anderen Hobbyzyniker auf. 

Ein gewisses Maß an Mitgefühl passt bei vielen einfach nicht in das Weltbild des starken und urbanen Mannes, der sich über solche lapidaren Gefühle wie "Mitleid", oder "Rücksicht" viel zu erhaben fühlt. Denn merke auf: Es gibt bei diesen Leuten keine Grautöne, es können nur Schwarz und Weiß vorherrschen. 
Entweder ersäuft man in Mitleid, betrauert jeden Toten, zu jeder Sekunde in seinem Leben mit einer Kerze in der Kirche oder man verhöhnt die Verstorbenen und Zurückgebliebenen. 

Es ist ein trauriger Fakt, aber leider einer, den wir nicht zu ändern im Stande sind. 
Während wir den Mangel, der angesprochenen Gefühlsregungen bedauern und nicht nachvollziehen können, so verstehen sie nicht, wie wir kostbare Zeit an Leute verschenken können, die wir weder persönlich kannten, noch als das sie einen besonders ausgefallenen Tod genossen hätten, der sie zu etwas Besonderen macht.

Die Vergangenheit gibt bisher zumindest uns Recht Little Fay.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

So ein Blödsinn. Ich habe Mitgefühl. Aber nur für Leuten die ich kenne.

So wie du das schreibst, kann es auch nur schwarz und weiß geben.

PS: Ach ja, welche Vergangenheit der Menschen meinst du denn?


----------



## Noxiel (24. Januar 2008)

Fühlst du Dich angesprochen? 

Kurze Frage:
Brichst du Dir einen Zacken aus der Krone, dein völliges Desinteresse am Tode Heath Ledgers nicht laut in einem Thread hinauszuposaunen, dessen Kern sich offensichtlich darum dreht, genau diesen Umstand zu bedauern?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Es kann halt nun nicht jeder der eigenen Meinung sein. In einem Forum geht es um, wie schon soooo oft gesagt, Meinungsaustausch. Nun gibt es in diesem Thread drei (korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege) Meinungsarten.

1. Trauer um einen Schauspieler ("weiß")
2. Mitgefühl und ein paar Worte ("grau")
3. Gleichgültigkeit und Worte, die dieses zum Ausdruck bringen ("schwarz")

Nun werden die, die es vollkommen gleichgültig darstellen, als die Bösen verurteilt. Warum?

Man kann in einem Forum nicht zu jemanden sagen "Dann schreib doch nicht", wenn dieser sagt, dass es ihm egal ist, denn es ist seine Meinung. Wenn man die Meinung von anderen nicht akzeptiert, oder sie als "gefühlskalt" empfindet, dann hat man in einem Forum nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es kann halt nun nicht jeder der eigenen Meinung sein. In einem Forum geht es um, wie schon soooo oft gesagt, Meinungsaustausch. Nun gibt es in diesem Thread drei (korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege) Meinungsarten.



Um Gottes Willen, jeder soll seine eigene Meinung haben. Es geht mir vielmehr um die Tatsache, auf welche Art und Weise, also mit welch einer Vehemenz und Ignoranz diese Meinung vorgebracht wird. Es drängt sich bei einigen Leuten der Verdacht auf, es geht ihnen weniger um die eigene Meinung als darum, die Gefühle und Ansichten der anderen Seite mit diesen Aussagen ins lächerliche zu ziehen. 

Ich kann jetzt einige Zitate aus den vorherigen Seiten bringen. Wie gesagt es geht mir hier mehr um die Art und Weise, wie man hier miteinander umspringt. Und bevor hier wieder die Stimmen von wegen "Kuschelkurs" kommen. Ich will den sehen, der auf einem Friedhof bei einer Prozession laut gröhlend seiner aktuellen Musikliste nacheifert. Nichts anderes sind einige Verbalergüsse die man hier zu lesen bekommt.

Das hat in meinen Augen nichts mehr mit Meinungsäußerung zu tun.




VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nun werden die, die es vollkommen gleichgültig darstellen, als die Bösen verurteilt. Warum?
> 
> Man kann in einem Forum nicht zu jemanden sagen "Dann schreib doch nicht", wenn dieser sagt, dass es ihm egal ist, denn es ist seine Meinung. Wenn man die Meinung von anderen nicht akzeptiert, oder sie als "gefühlskalt" empfindet, dann hat man in einem Forum nichts zu suchen.



Ich kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen aber ich hätte nicht einen Satz geschrieben, wenn die einzige Aussage von dir "Der Tod von Heath Ledger ist mir egal" gekommen wäre. 
Ich will das jetzt nicht aufwärmen, aber mal wieder beklage ich die Kommunikationsebene auf der sich einige User bewegen, nicht unbedingt die Kernaussage dabei.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ich habe niemanden wegen dessen Meinung angegriffen. Ich wurde _"angegriffen"_ und habe mich dann gewehrt. DAS solltest du nicht vergessen.

Und wenn ich "am Arsch vorbei" sage dann hat das (zumindest bei mir) rein garnichts mit Kommunikationsebene zu tun. Ich benutze so viele "ordinäre" Wörter. Einfach weil sie Gefühle besser ausdrücken. In diesem Fall Gleichgültigkeit.

Für einige mag meine Redensart vielleicht respektlos oder frech wirken, doch anders wird in meinem Umfeld nicht miteinander gesprochen. Und dass nicht, weil alle unhöfflich sind, sondern, weil es alles lockerer gesehen wird. Nicht spießig, so wie es einige hier anscheinend tun.


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich will den sehen, der auf einem Friedhof bei einer Prozession laut gröhlend seiner aktuellen Musikliste nacheifert. Nichts anderes sind einige Verbalergüsse die man hier zu lesen bekommt.



Auf der anderen Seite würde auch niemand in eine Diskothek gehn um eine Beerdigung zu begehen und von den Feiernden Pietät einfordern.


----------



## nalcarya (24. Januar 2008)

Ich find's nur grad witzig zu beobachten wie VölligBuffeD immer wieder auf den Diskussionszweck eines Forums pocht, dann aber bei jeglicher Kritik an seiner Einstellung meint man würde ihm seine Meinung aberkennen. Wie soll man denn bitte diskutieren wenn man nicht irgendwas kritisiert oder anders sieht? :>

Außerdem find ich wirklich dass man sich bei nem ernsten Thema auch ernst bzw gewählter ausdrücken sollte - das hat nichts mit Spießigkeit sondern einfach mit der Lesbarkeit zu tun. Wer setzt sich bitte gern mit Aussagen ernsthaft auseinander die einfach so dahingeklatscht wurden. 

Noxiels Beiträge zB lese ich immer sehr gern, der gibt sich Mühe wenn er was schreibt (hab cih zumindest den Eindruck) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber um nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen: ich sagte ja schon dass ich's sehr schade finde. Die Augen ausheulen werde ich mir deswegen gewiss nicht, aber ich mochte den Kerl halt als Schauspieler sehr gern. Ich bin mir auch durchaus der Tatsache bewusst dass täglich tausende von Menschen auf die eine oder andere Weise um's Leben kommen, aber erstens bekomme ich davon im Einzelnen nicht wirklich etwas mit und zweitens kenne ich diese Menschen in keinster Art und Weise. Wenn man jeden Toten ausgiebig betrauern würde, würde man seines Lebens ja nicht mehr froh, das ist klar.

Allerdings geht es mir so dass ich bei einem solchen Vorfall wie hier kurz inne halte und eben doch mal an all das Leid und Elend da draußen denke, es an mich ran lasse. Dann merke ich wieder das es mich nur genauso traurig und elend macht und versuche mich wieder anderen Dingen zuzuwenden. 

Jemandem aufgrund solch einer Denk- und Fühlweise an den Kopf zu werfen dass das Mitfühlen bei einem Unbekannten Toten logischer Blödsinn sei finde ich ziemlich dreist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich find's nur grad witzig zu beobachten wie VölligBuffeD immer wieder auf den Diskussionszweck eines Forums pocht, dann aber bei jeglicher Kritik an seiner Einstellung meint man würde ihm seine Meinung aberkennen. Wie soll man denn bitte diskutieren wenn man nicht irgendwas kritisiert oder anders sieht? :>
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jemandem aufgrund solch einer Denk- und Fühlweise an den Kopf zu werfen dass das Mitfühlen bei einem Unbekannten Toten logischer Blödsinn sei finde ich ziemlich dreist.



1. Ich sage/denke nicht, man würde mir meine Meinung aberkennen, ich argumentiere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Ich habe niemanden etwas vorgeworfen. Lies genauer, man hat MIR vorgeworfen, ich wäre "gefühlskalt" und "stumpf". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite würde auch niemand in eine Diskothek gehn um eine Beerdigung zu begehen und von den Feiernden Pietät einfordern.



Was in diesem Fall ja auch nicht passiert ist. Und um den Vergleich mit der Disko nochmal aufzugreifen. Selbst in der Disco gibt es verschiedene Musikbereiche und ein Pogo-Tanzender Derwisch wäre in der Schlagerecke genauso störend. 

Und in diesem Fall hat der TE ein Separee in der Disco angemietet um seinen persönlichen Musikgeschmack zu feiern. Mit Masse haben sich aber mal wieder die Störer genötigt gefühlt, nicht nur auf ihren eigenen Musikgeschmack hinzuweisen, nein, sie sind laut gröhlend in das Separee gestürmt und rempeln diejenigen an, die schon da sind und in Ruhe Musik hören wollen.


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2008)

Separee? Das hier ist kein Foren mit geschlossenem Bereich für ausgewählte Mitglieder. Und genau das meine ich: Prinzipiell muss einem klar sein dass so ein Forum für einen Trauerthread schlicht nicht der richtige Ort ist.

Der Thread hier belegt meine These doch wohl bestens, meinst Du nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

heath ledger hat sich totgefixt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist heut 98732132 anderen menschen auch passiert, nur das die mehrheit von denen im dreck gelebt hat und keinen schwulen cowboy aus leidenschaft gespielt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun gut - noxiels hassschwinger kracht warscheinlich in den nächsten stunden hier rein. 


nochmal, wie schon so oft im buffed.de forum:
wenn ihr trauern wollt dann schreibt an "mein kummerkasten" oder ein fan-forum- bitte kommt damit klar das in einem onlinegame forum nicht immer alle euerer meinung sind, besonders wenn es um tot, musik, religion oder politik geht.


----------



## ShaPhan (24. Januar 2008)

Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt wie manche zu so hohen Beitragszahlen gekommen sind.

Wie es für manche wirklich als unmöglich erscheint einen Beitrag,
der einen ja offensichtlich überhaupt nicht interessiert, zu überspringen.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

warum geht es immer um "beitrags zahlen" ? ist das so etwas wie highscore oder so? irgendwie kleingeistig.


----------



## ShaPhan (24. Januar 2008)

Du sagst es.


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es kann halt nun nicht jeder der eigenen Meinung sein. In einem Forum geht es um, wie schon soooo oft gesagt, Meinungsaustausch. Nun gibt es in diesem Thread drei (korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege) Meinungsarten.


ES GEHT HIER NICHT UM MEINUNGEN! Meine Güte, Kleener, versteh das endlich mal.
*Es ist respektlos, auf Gefühle anderer mit Argumenten und Meinungen zu reagieren. Gefühle lassen sich nunmal nicht rational erklären.*

Und nochmal: Genau DAS ist der Punkt, der so ein Thema hier unmöglich macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Noxiel
Danke für deinen Einsatz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thront
Neues Tiefstniveau. Muss ja toll sein, sich an der Trauer anderer hochzuziehen. Unglaublich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Nach meinem ersten Post kamen erst die Sprüche (nicht nur von dir, VöBu): "Mutter Theresa", "geht mir am Arsch vorbei", "Hand reich" (bei so einem Thema echt daneben), "rumheulen", "wenn dann richtig [...] dann gar nicht", "Trara", usw. usf. (Von den niveaulosen Posts von Thront mal ganz zu schweigen, der noch schlimmer als alle anderen ist, indem er sich über die Sache lustig macht.)
Und immer dieses Pochen auf freie Meinung. *kopschüttel*
Ich fasse es nicht.

Die Aussagen "Hm, hat in mir nichts ausgelöst" oder "Schade, guter Schauspieler" hätten doch völlig gereicht. Aber nein, manche müssen sich einfach bei jedem Satz profilieren.


----------



## Chrissian (24. Januar 2008)

Sorry,ist jetzt n bisschen OT,aber hat dieser Owen Wilson nicht (auch) versucht sich umzubringen?!

Ich fins ziemlich schockierend,was in letzter Zeit abgeht.

Auch bei Britney befürchte ich schlimmes,aber hoffentlich rappelt sie sich wieder auf.
Es ist auch ziemlich erstaunlich,wie einsam und verzweifeltdoch die Leute sein können,obwohl sie prominent,vontausenden umgeben sind.


----------



## Bebele (24. Januar 2008)

Für die leute, die nun um diesen Menschen trauern tut´s mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    .




Ich betrat soeben das 1mal den Forumbereich "Gott und die Welt" und hatte doch schon das Gefühl, dass es hier soetwas wie geschlossene Themenbereiche gibt.

...

Nun wurd ich eines besseren Belehrt. Andre Leute dabei zu sehn, wie sie sich in den Vordergrund und sogar in den Mittelpunkt stellen ist sehr sehr schade.


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2008)

Ja, auch wer augenscheinlich alles hat kann trotzdem unglücklich sein.

Dazu kommt dann noch dass die Presse jede Verfehlung genüsslich breit tritt (siehe Britney),


----------



## Bebele (24. Januar 2008)

Also ich will mir erst garnicht vorstellen, wie es ist auf Schritt und Tritt *immer* von Paparazzi verfolgt und gefilmt zu werden.


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Sorry,ist jetzt n bisschen OT,aber hat dieser Owen Wilson nicht (auch) versucht sich umzubringen?!
> 
> Ich fins ziemlich schockierend,was in letzter Zeit abgeht.
> 
> ...


 Ja, hat er. =/ So wie Ben Becker.

Was zur Zeit abgeht, ist echt schlimm. Es wird ja auch immer mehr. Verständlich, wenn jemand das nicht mehr aushält.

Was Britney abzieht im Moment, ist natürlich nicht schön. Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch nicht wirklich ihre Schuld - die wurde von klein auf ja ins Showbizz gedrängt von ihrer Mutter. Die, die sie jetzt ist, ist sie durch ihr Umfeld geworden (so wie bei anderen auch) - nach diesem Leben "normal" zu bleiben, wäre schon ein Wunder.
Irgendwo kann sie einem auch leid tun, auch wenn ich sie nicht mag.


----------



## Sune111 (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 1. Ich sage/denke nicht, man würde mir meine Meinung aberkennen, ich argumentiere.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1. ich würde das, was Du machst weniger argumentieren, vielmehr nur provozieren nennen.

2. ob Du nun gefühlskalt bist oder stumpf bist...ist doch nun wirklich Deine Sache, allerdings finde ich die repektlose Art und Weise in der hier von einigen gepostet wird (nicht nur von Dir, bist mir aber ziemlich uins Auge gestochen)  nurnoch unterirdisch.

Es soll Leute geben, die auch wirklich noch etwas empfinden, wenn z.B. ihr Lieblingsschauspieler stirbt, also lass die Leute doch in ruhe darüber reden, schreib doch von mir aus es ist mir egal, aber kneif Dir doch sprüche wie: geht mir komplett am Arsch vorbei...... oder wie würdest Du dich fühlen, wenn jemand zu dem Du warum auch immer n Verhältnis aufgebaut hast stirbt und sagen wir mal ich Dir dann ein "Der Sack geht mir am Arsch vorbei, war eh nur einer unter vielen und jetzt hör auf zu heulen!!" um die Ohrne haue?

Vielleicht einfach mal aus Deiner kleinen Ichwelt rauskommen und bemerken, das es ausser Dir noch andere Menschen gibt?


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Ja, hat er. =/ So wie Ben Becker.
> 
> Was zur Zeit abgeht, ist echt schlimm. Es wird ja auch immer mehr. Verständlich, wenn jemand das nicht mehr aushält.
> 
> ...




BILD dir deine meinung!

wie schön man sich am privatleben anderer menschen doch aufgeilen kann. das hat nichts mit trauer zu tun. und das VöBuffed hier zum agressor erklärt wird ist sowieo das genialste. ihr wollt es doch oder? seitenweise zitiert ihr seine posts und spielt die empörte trauergemeinde die es sich auf die fahne schreibt "die dinge klar zu stellen"


solch komische faszinationen können sich eigentlich nur dann entwickeln wenn einem das eigene leben zu langweilig wird.


littlefay nenn mich ruhig niveulos- wenigstens verfolge ich ander leuts schicksal eher mit skeptik oder garnicht als mit diesem peinlich-ekligen gespieltem mitleid. das ist mediengeilheit, nix mehr.


----------



## CelticBastard (24. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> heath ledger hat sich totgefixt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey du flummi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie heißt das forum in das ich gepostet habe? Gott & die Welt war das glaub ich *grübel* scheint mir so als wäre das rollenspiel unabhängig...
undi ch sag es gleich so, nein ich bin kein heath ledger fan und ich habe auch nicht jeden film gemocht und wenn dann auch nur weil ein anderer schauspieler den ich mochte mitgespielt hat. 
Aber ich war echt schockiert sicher sterben menschen tag täglich und bekommen keine aufmerksamkeit. ein freund von mir ist gegen einen baum gerast und 20 meter vom auto entfernt tot aufgefunden wurden.... er war 20 jahre und jungfrau =(
solche sachen sind echt schrecklich und wenn eine bekannte persönlichkeit stirbt wird ihr mehr aufmerksamkeit entgegen gebracht als iwer anders so ist es und so wird es immer sein.
aber statt den tot eines schauspielers als grund zum rumflamen zu nehmen ehrt doch mal die verstorbenen, freunde verwandte etc. 
ist ja grauenhaft was hier in der community los ist....
und wenns euch schnuppe ist was passiert und euch das thema am arsch vorbei geht dann SCHREIBT einfach nichts dazu!!!!


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> BILD dir deine meinung!


 Die habe ich noch nie gelesen.



> wie schön man sich am privatleben anderer menschen doch aufgeilen kann. das hat nichts mit trauer zu tun.


 Wer geilt sich denn hier auf? Ich habe gehört, dass er tot ist, und finde das traurig!



> und das VöBuffed hier zum agressor erklärt wird ist sowieo das genialste. ihr wollt es doch oder? seitenweise zitiert ihr seine posts und spielt die empörte trauergemeinde die es sich auf die fahne schreibt "die dinge klar zu stellen"


 Darum geht es doch gar nicht... Ich bin leid, es zu erklären. Einige hier finden den Tod traurig, andere schreiben, dass das Unsinn ist und kommen mit rationalen Argumenten.
Und es geht hier nicht um VölligBuffed. (mit dem ich sonst übrigens gut klar komme) Er ist halt der, der hier am meisten geradesteht und auf Erwiderungen der anderen eingeht. Wen soll man dann sonst zitieren.
Um nochmal den Grund für dieses "seitenlange Zitieren" zu erörtern: Ich möchte äußern können, dass mich dieser Tod trifft, ohne, dass das gleich von 10 Leuten niedergemacht und mit Füßen getreten wird.



> solch komische faszinationen können sich eigentlich nur dann entwickeln wenn einem das eigene leben zu langweilig wird.


 Faszination? Welche Faszination? Leben zu langweilig? Hä? 
Kleener, es geht hier weder um das eine noch um das andere.
Außerdem ziehst du doch mit, wenn du hier irgendwelche komischen Sprüche postest, mit denen du dich über den Fall lustig machst. Ist dein Leben so langweilig?



> littlefay nenn mich ruhig niveulos- wenigstens verfolge ich ander leuts schicksal eher mit skeptik oder garnicht als mit diesem peinlich-ekligen gespieltem mitleid. das ist mediengeilheit, nix mehr.


 Es heißt "niveaulos". Und ja, das bist du. Beim Thema Tod ist es einfach nicht angebracht, sich darüber lustig zu machen. Das zeigt nur, wie unreif und unsicher jemand ist.
Verfolgen ist verfolgen, ob nun mit Skeptik oder nicht. Anscheinend hast du dich mit der Thematik befasst - das ist bei dir also keine "Mediengeilheit"?

Ich find's ja sehr niedlich, aber mit deiner seltsamen Analyse liegst du (zumindest bei mir) absolut daneben und beißt dir zudem noch ins eigene Fleisch.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

haha mal wieder vollkommen drauf gehaun-

fällt dir nicht selber auf das du scheinbar über alles und jeden bescheid weisst? ben was-weiss-ich, spears usw? schlimme zeiten sagst du. oh ja... schlimm. du brauchst doch diese stumpfe dikussion. es kann sein das ich dich aufgrund deiner posts hier etwas verurteile, aber nichts anderes machst du mit den menschen die hier nicht " ich trauere" schreiben. überleg mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.....fiel spass bei zitieren


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ...fiel spass bei zitieren


 ...nur diesen einen Satz, weil er so schön ist.


Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden. Auf den Teil, worum es mir hier eigentlich geht, ist noch keiner eingegangen. Unterstreicht meine Ansicht nur noch.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das etwas mit der sogenannten emotionalen Intelligenz zu tun hat... Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, ob diejenigen mir leid tun, oder es mir egal sein soll.

Tschö. Ich geh mir dann mal die Bild kaufen, denn mein Leben besteht ja nur aus Stars und Sternchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 1. Ich sage/denke nicht, man würde mir meine Meinung aberkennen, ich argumentiere.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber in dem Punkt muss ich LittleFay zustimmen, es geht hier um Gefühle, wie willst du da miz logischen udn vernünftigen Argumenten diskutieren? Wenn sich jemand davon mitgenommen fühlt, kannst du ihm das doch nicht wegargumentieren ;>



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 2. Ich habe niemanden etwas vorgeworfen. Lies genauer, man hat MIR vorgeworfen, ich wäre "gefühlskalt" und "stumpf".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit hab ich weder dich, noch sonst jemanden direkt angesprochen, dein Name stand jeglich im allerersten Absatz und der hatte mit dem letzten Teil nicht direkt was am Hut. Davon abgesehen stößt du durch die Art und Weise wie du dich bisher ausdrückst den Leuten denen es wirklich ans Herz geht schon arg vor den Kopf - stell dir vor dich nimmt irgendwas wirklich mit und dann kommt jemand erzählt vor deiner Nase wie egal und unwichtig das doch eigentlich sei.
Du brauchst mir jetzt nicht nochmal zu sagen dass es ein Forum und zum Meinungsaustausch gedacht ist, das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Was tun wir denn hier im Moment, wenn nicht diskutieren? :> Nur finde ich eben, wie schon gesagt, das man sich auch angemessener bzw wenigstens etwas mitfühlend ausdrücken kann wenn man sieht dass es Leute gibt denen ein Thema wirklich ans Herz geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. Januar 2008)

vorweg - ich hab mir das alles nicht durchgelesen aber i möcht doch was dazu loswerden

ich glaub jeder weiß dass meine sympathie für thront nicht groß ist, aber im grunde hat er recht:
warum postet niemand "hey mein penner der immer bei mir um die ecke hauste ist tot - omg!"? ist doch genauso schlimm wie heath ledger...nur dass der eine stinkreich war und trotzdem tot traurig war

ich nehme abstand davon zu sagen "wer geld hat soll sich nicht trauen von problemen zu sprechen", ganz im gegenteil, jedem menschen steht sein "knacks" bzw seine probleme zu und jedem gebührt aufmerksamkeit

so viele menschen haben probleme und so viele sterben aus gründen die niemand schön findet - aber kein hahn kräht danach
und so traurig ich das auch mit heath ledger finde (ein junges leben und ich will gar nicht erst darüber spekulieren was für gründe einen zu sowas treiben :/ ), aber im angesicht des leides das in dieser welt ist, ist heath ledgers tot zwar tragisch, aber nicht der weltuntergang

ich verstehe absolut alle fans die trauern - oder die empathischen menschen die einfach das leid daran sehen
aber versteht auch diejenigen denen es am wecker geht und die sich genervt fühlen
denn das problem ist: hier hat jeder recht
recht haben die, die sagen, es geht ihnen am arsch vorbei (siehe: "so viel anderes leid in dieser welt")
recht haben aber auch jene die trauern (sieh: "was treibt ein so junges und sogar erfolgreiches leben in den selbstmord")

streitet euch nicht, das ist absoluter blödisnn, weil ihr sowieso auf keinen nenner kommt
ich rate nur, ihr, die genervt von diesem thread sind, bleibt draußen, wenns euch stört postet nicht
und euch, die trauern oder es traurig finden rate ich macht ruhig weiter zu trauern - in dieser welt gibt es sowieso viel zu selten ausdruck von emotionen

salut


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Nur kurz:

Ruben, du triffst es auf den Punkt, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings:



> warum postet niemand "hey mein penner der immer bei mir um die ecke hauste ist tot - omg!"? ist doch genauso schlimm wie heath ledger...nur dass der eine stinkreich war und trotzdem tot traurig war


 Wenn dem so wäre, würde ich es tun. (ob man mir das nun glaubt oder nicht...)
bzw.: Ich hätte wahrscheinlich gar keinen Thread zu dem Thema eröffnet, weder bei Ledger noch bei "dem Penner um die Ecke". Da es diesen nun aber gab, und es meinen Nerv getroffen hat, habe ich mich dazu geäußert.
Klar, weil er nunmal ein "Star" war, gibt es eine gewisse "Angriffsfläche" und es kann schnell so wirken, dass man sich nur am Tod von berühmten Menschen ergötzt.
Bei mir ist das jedenfalls nicht so. Ich bin da sehr sensibel und nah am Wasser gebaut... In den letzten Jahren gab es in meiner Umgebung immer wieder Begegnungen mit dem Tod. Meistens kannte ich die Personen gar nicht (also noch weniger als Heath Ledger), und doch nahm es mich mit.

Was ich sagen will: Ein Tod muss nicht in der Bild-Zeitung stehen oder auf RTL breitgetreten werden, damit er mich mitnimmt.


Ansonsten hast du vollkommen recht und ich danke dir für deinen Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (24. Januar 2008)

Echt sehr schade, und das mit der Tochter ist das Schlimmste an der Sache...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Was Britney abzieht im Moment, ist natürlich nicht schön. Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch nicht wirklich ihre Schuld - die wurde von klein auf ja ins Showbizz gedrängt von ihrer Mutter. Die, die sie jetzt ist, ist sie durch ihr Umfeld geworden (so wie bei anderen auch) - nach diesem Leben "normal" zu bleiben, wäre schon ein Wunder.
> Irgendwo kann sie einem auch leid tun, auch wenn ich sie nicht mag.



Geht mir änlich. ich bin beileibe kein Fan, aber es wäre ganz nett wenn sie sich wieder fangen würde - auch im Interesse ihrer Kinder. Offenbar scheint aber nichts zu bewirken dass sie aufwacht.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

Fazit:

er war ein relativ durchschnittlicher schauspieler. brokeback hätte jeder spielen können, berühmt wurde der film aufgrund der publikumsreaktionen (vor allem der amerikaner) und des heiklen themas. ritter aus leidenschaft war ein schlechter film, aber er hat wohl durch seine unwirkliche darstellung viele mitgerissen. 

brothers grimm war ein zeugnis davon das auch terry gilliam manchmal fehler macht und neben matt damon verschwand das kleine bisschen persönlichkeit was er sich im film aufbaut auch noch kurz nach dem anfang.

als ich ihn damals in "the patriot" gesehn hab kannte ich ihn noch nicht- er hat das nicht schlecht gespielt aber ich hasse diesen film, vor allem wegen herrn gibson und der absolut überzogenen gut / böse story. im endeffekt war das ein "STAR WARS" film, nur auf der erde, auf pferden und mit musketen.

das letzte was ich von ihm gesehn hab war casanova. aber das war ein absoluter klischee film. leider, die rolle stand ihm.

mehr filme hab ich persönlich leider nicht  gesehn, und dies ist natürlich nur meine persönliche warnehmung seiner künstlerischen leistung mit der ich ausdrücken will das er es nicht zu einem charakterdarsteller geschafft hat und mir aufgrund dessen auch nicht das erbe hinterlässt was er wohl anderen vererbt.

viel. wenn man mal aus der pubertät kommt werden auch die poster von ihm abgehangen usw.


für die fans: sagt goodbye heath, wir sind traurig wegen deinem SELBsTmorD,



für die anderen: wagner pizza kostet imma noch 1,99- ab zu neukauf.


edit: britney spears? die arme.. jaja kinder- drogen sind scheiße mkay


----------



## Noxiel (24. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Separee? Das hier ist kein Foren mit geschlossenem Bereich für ausgewählte Mitglieder. Und genau das meine ich: Prinzipiell muss einem klar sein dass so ein Forum für einen Trauerthread schlicht nicht der richtige Ort ist.
> 
> Der Thread hier belegt meine These doch wohl bestens, meinst Du nicht?
> 
> ...




Milchmädchen Rechnung Tikume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich ist ein Forum eine Plattform zum Austauschen von Meinungen. Trotzdem glaube ich mich entsinnen zu können, dass ich eine gewisse Einteilung für spezielle Themen, welche von WoW im Allgemeinen abweichen, entdeckt zu haben. Gott & die Welt zum Beispiel.

Es gibt also sehr wohl Separees, die zwar für jeden zugänglich sind aber dennoch eine klare Trennlinie zwischen zwei Themen (Musikgeschmäckern im Bezug zu den Discos) bilden. Mein Vergleich passt also ziemlich gut, wenn ich behaupte das Thront und Konsorten im Vollbesitz ihrer geistigen sowie hobbyzynischen Kräfte in den Thread reingetanzt kommen, die Anwesenden anrempeln und laut gröhlend nicht nur den Musikgeschmack der Anderen demontieren, sondern darüberhinaus auch noch ihr eigenes Lied quietschfidel dazwischen pfeifen. Disharmonie ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, noch das harmloseste Ergebnis dieses Wirkens. 

Das den Krawallmachern ihre eigene Meinung natürlich gegönnt bleibt steht außer Frage, was mich aber wundert, warum bleiben sie dann nicht vor der Tür? Eine Grundsatzdiskussion zum Thema "Das Leid in der Welt und wie wir uns verhalten sollten" kann sie sicher nicht hereingetrieben haben, denn das war nie Gegenstand der Unterhaltung. 

In anderen Foren wären solche Beiträge OT und fänden schnell ihr Ende im virtuellen Nirvana. Natürlich braucht und muß sich Buffed nicht an anderen Meinungsplattformen orientieren oder Verfahrensweisen nachahmen. Und selbst meine Beiträge sind hier völlig fehl am Platze und ich bedaure, dass ich überhaupt soviel Zeit aufwenden mußte um sie zu verfassen, denn eigentlich wollte ich solches Fehlverhalten (in meinen Augen; vorsicht subjektive Einschätzung) nicht bemängeln müssen. 

Aber wenn die Klügeren immer nachgeben, regieren die Dummen die Welt. (Damit ist kein User gemeint, es soll lediglich unterstreichen, was passiert wenn man immer alles kommentarlos hinnimmt, nur um des Friedens Willen)

Ergänzung um 14.25 Uhr nach lesen der fünften Seite -_-

P.S.:
RubenPlinius, du bist das perfekte Beispiel für einen Beitrag der sich angemessen mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt und ich danke Dir dafür.

Auch Thront hat plötzlich in einer Art und Weise geantwortet, die mich fragen lässt, warum er noch einige Seiten zuvor seine Rolle als Menschenhasser und Berufszyniker so glaubwürdig gespielt hat, wenn er auch anders kann. Interessant wäre jetzt noch zu erfahren, welche Charaktereigenschaft jetzt die gespielte und welche die authentische ist. Ich hoffe die um 12.25 Uhr.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch Thront hat plötzlich in einer Art und Weise geantwortet, die mich fragen lässt, warum er noch einige Seiten zuvor seine Rolle als Menschenhasser und Berufszyniker so glaubwürdig gespielt hat, wenn er auch anders kann. Interessant wäre jetzt noch zu erfahren, welche Charaktereigenschaft jetzt die gespielte und welche die authentische ist. Ich hoffe die um 12.25 Uhr.





ok mom. ich zitiere mich einmal selber von >einigen< seiten zuvor:      ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




> ist irgendjemand von euch hobby-nekromant? baut ihn doch wieder zusammen.
> 
> für fans von ihm:
> schade, schlechte sache
> ...






nun gut. noxi du rockst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandak1n (1. Februar 2008)

Ist vielleicht besser so. Jetzt bleibt er als guter Schauspieler in Erinnerung.

Natürlich HÄTTE er vermutlich noch weitere gute Filme gedreht, dafür gibts aber keine Garantie.


----------

